# Hurricane Harvey



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

What say you? Katrina all over again or no real reason for concern? I found the articles on Harvey vary greatly in their expectations for impending doom.












> People filled sandbags and loaded them into cars and vans Thursday on South Padre Island, Texas. They planned to take the sandbags to their homes and businesses, to protect them from Hurricane Harvey.
> 
> Others in the forecast path of the storm -- the first major hurricane to hit Texas in 12 years -- sought out generators, plywood and other goods from hardware stores.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/08/2...major-hurricane-to-hit-texas-in-12-years.html


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Stay safe all who are in the way. 

I wonder if FEMA will do a better job this time around.


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Stay safe and best wishes to all in the path of hurricane Hervey.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

We may just get outer bands or we may be facing a category 1 or tropical depression. Who knows but are stocked up and ready either way. In my area expected rains between 10-20 inches depending. Not concerned about our house flooding, but am for the goat pastures. I am closing the middle one and containing them to the pasture in front of the house. After work this morning, sanitized the goat barn, stocked up their mineral block and loose minerals and moved in a water trough. My babies don't like to get wet.. . i'm afraid they would die of dehydration if i didn't!  Last night we filled all gas tanks and picked up another 2400 lbs of feed. That and the hay will be plenty for the critters. I am doing the last of the wash now and going ahead and cooking the next few days of meals to have on hand. We have a house generator and also a well, but I like to preplan and probably do overkill, but we did have to rough it during both Rita and Like. Lots of BBQ'd meals along with meals canned up. Had a generator for the freezers so didn't loose any of those. Heavy rains have already started here and the was nds have picked up.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I grew up in the "cone" for this storm. The biggest dangers will be flooding and tornadoes. There are a lot of rivers and low lying areas in the path. I was in Falfurrias in 2005 I think it was when the storm went south of us and there was FEET of standing water. Over the pastures, highways buildings.... I saw a farmer drive his tractor up the road with his family in the bucket looking for somewhere dry.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There will very likely be millions of dollars of damage. It will be yet another drain on our economy and add more debt.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I heard Sean Hannity interview some weather guy. He expects it to go back out to the gulf. Then hit SW Louisiana and New Orleans.

Let me guess: the crooked Democrat politicians there who stole the money the first time meant for the levees stole it again after Katrina and we'll see the same events unfold there.

If this happens you'll have to wonder if God is punishing New Orleans for its sins.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

BillS said:


> If this happens you'll have to wonder if God is punishing New Orleans for its sins.


If God worked that way Washington DC would have been destroyed decades ago and California would be at the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I just heard that this Storm may become a Cat. 4 before it hits Land. If you live in the path of this Storm, it's time to bug out.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

A mayor in Rockport told people not bugging out to go ahead and write your name and ss# on your arm to help identify bodies. . . thought that was a little extreme. But when hurricane Ike hit Boliver lots of people did loss their life and it was hard to figure out who was who. Had a lady who stayed that called her husband saying she knew she made the wrong decision and she wouldn't be making it. They finally found her naked body miles away from where their beach cabin once stood. Sad story. The article about the mayor was on abcnews.go.com. Sorry I don't know how to copy a link to place on here but this is the headline . . . "Mayor tells those not evacuating for hurricane to put Social Security numbers on arm"


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Danil54 said:


> A mayor in Rockport told people not bugging out to go ahead and write your name and ss# on your arm to help identify bodies. . . thought that was a little extreme. But when hurricane Ike hit Boliver lots of people did loss their life and it was hard to figure out who was who. Had a lady who stayed that called her husband saying she knew she made the wrong decision and she wouldn't be making it. They finally found her naked body miles away from where their beach cabin once stood. Sad story. The article about the mayor was on abcnews.go.com. Sorry I don't know how to copy a link to place on here but this is the headline . . . "Mayor tells those not evacuating for hurricane to put Social Security numbers on arm"


Wow! I wish you guys luck!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

On a related humorous note:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

How many times have we seen one of these coming? I heard on the news about people going to the stores and buying water, food and more.

Me, I would have left a few days ago. I remember when Hurricane Rita hit Houston. Cars were in gridlock heading out, all too late. Not everyone is able to leave early, and not everyone can take vacation time at a moment's notice, but some people can. I would load up and head out north, as far as necessary to get out of the path of the storm.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Harvey is stalled out at a 4 now. I am down on the east coast from Corpus Christi on the other side of Galveston, but we are watching closely. We are expecting the flooding and tornadoes. If it floods too bad I am moving my goats to the back porch and asking hunny forgiveness later on. . . I am sure we can work something out .


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

My son and d-i-l are in New Braunfels. He says the stores around them are stripped and people in their area are starting to panic already even though the storm hasn't hit yet. 
vract:

He assures me they are ready- bathtubs filled, fresh batteries in the flashlights, and adequate food for them (and my grandpuppies) to get through the storm and the expected power outages.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Hope all our good friends here on PS stay safe.



Jim


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

well danil..you n them goats should of come here..on account i wouldn't of had to mow the yard yesterday..lol


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone from the area know if Belton (Temple Area) will be in harm? My daughter and grandson just moved there and I'll be honest with ya, I'm a bit nutted up.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

We didn't have a hurricane today but I did see a few fluffy clouds float past.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Can't seem to quote here on the app but people were talking about having SSN attached to them in case. The standard drill here during forest fire season is for the police to ask those who refuse to go the name of their dentists. After a fire dental records may be the only way to identify them.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

havasu said:


> Anyone from the area know if Belton (Temple Area) will be in harm? My daughter and grandson just moved there and I'll be honest with ya, I'm a bit nutted up.


It will probably flood but it really depends on which way the storm goes. Hope they stay safe.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

havasu said:


> Anyone from the area know if Belton (Temple Area) will be in harm? My daughter and grandson just moved there and I'll be honest with ya, I'm a bit nutted up.


They are inland but will have to worry about rain I am sure as most of the southern parts of TX. Even Dallas has been warned about the expected rainfall. . . just need to wait and see where Harvey is going to go. I am not near Temple area so haven't heard rainfall amounts, just expecting rain for Sat & Sun.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> My son and d-i-l are in New Braunfels. He says the stores around them are stripped and people in their area are starting to panic already even though the storm hasn't hit yet.
> vract:
> 
> He assures me they are ready- bathtubs filled, fresh batteries in the flashlights, and adequate food for them (and my grandpuppies) to get through the storm and the expected power outages.


Hope they stay safe. We used to float the river there all the time. There was a bar in Gruene that didn't do a good job of checking ID's that was lots of fun.....


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> My son and d-i-l are in New Braunfels. He says the stores around them are stripped and people in their area are starting to panic already even though the storm hasn't hit yet.
> vract:
> 
> He assures me they are ready- bathtubs filled, fresh batteries in the flashlights, and adequate food for them (and my grandpuppies) to get through the storm and the expected power outages.


Tell him not to forget filling the washing machine. . . great place to store water and not worry about flying insects or anything else to fall in. Besides, if not needed just throw in a load of clothes and its not a waste.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> Hope they stay safe. We used to float the river there all the time. There was a bar in Gruene that didn't do a good job of checking ID's that was lots of fun.....


I loved Gruene and I know what bar you are talking about!!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Danil54 said:


> Tell him not to forget filling the washing machine. . . great place to store water and not worry about flying insects or anything else to fall in. Besides, if not needed just throw in a load of clothes and its not a waste.


Ohhh... I never thought of that. It would have to be a top loader.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

I am too far north, halfway between Hou and Dal. Told to expect rain and 25-30 mph winds. Did draw up some water to flush, tied cans lids down with animal feed and volunteered to work at church as a FEMA evacuation helper. Did pick up bread, coffee and butter at store. Electricity will likely go out and phones do whenever it rains. So unknown and unpredictable as they cannot know what this storm will do or head. Traffic was busy on 45 today as smart people moved away from storm. Slacked off this evening. Hopefully everyone will stay safe.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh and found first chicken snake in chicken pen in years today. He was not happy as all he got was a golf ball. I got the ball back. Then I just. Now killed a scorpion. This storm may be more than expected here!!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

txcatlady said:


> Oh and found first chicken snake in chicken pen in years today. He was not happy as all he got was a golf ball. I got the ball back. Then I just. Now killed a scorpion. This storm may be more than expected here!!


Wait until you see a fire ant colony floating in the flood waters. Those are terrifying.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Your hot water heater hold fresh water too. We have a 40 gallon hot water heater, thats our backup backup water.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

this reminds me..i still need a bathtub bladder..


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

terri9630 said:


> Wait until you see a fire ant colony floating in the flood waters. Those are terrifying.


Don't mind so much if I see ants first. Just hate seeing them after i am in middle of them. Kinda like a snake. Ok if I see first, don't like surprises


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

txcatlady said:


> Don't mind so much if I see ants first. Just hate seeing them after i am in middle of them. Kinda like a snake. Ok if I see first, don't like surprises


If you see the ant blob floating in flood water don't let it bump you. They will use YOU to get out of the water. Saw it happen to a cow and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> If you see the ant blob floating in flood water don't let it bump you. They will yes YOU to get out of the water. Saw it happen to a cow and it wasn't pretty.


I did an internet search for floating fire ants. NO THANK YOU.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Danil54 said:


> Tell him not to forget filling the washing machine. . . great place to store water and not worry about flying insects or anything else to fall in. Besides, if not needed just throw in a load of clothes and its not a waste.


Oh, what a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Oh, what a great idea! Thanks!


Just don't use it for human consumption without processing it for safety. I have been told washers harbor a lot of bacteria.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Along with hot water heater if you have a pressure tank, and low point drain in your water pipe. The pipes in you house hold a lot of water. All drinkable.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> I did an internet search for floating fire ants. NO THANK YOU.


Here something for you


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> I did an internet search for floating fire ants. NO THANK YOU.


They are nasty little buggers.


----------



## HouGlock (May 13, 2010)

so far not as bad as was expecting, but we could still have 4 more days of this, so things could change


----------



## HouGlock (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Caribou! Things are starting to get more interesting for us now. May lose power tonight, so ready to fire up generator if needed.

I spent a little time in Anchorage, beautiful place. Made sure to stop at Wild West Alaska gun store. Also met Phred while working the North Slope


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Saw this picture on Reuters. Looks like he bugged out just a little too late.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Everyone is concerned about Hurricane Harvey, eventually it will _blow over_...

My truck company already had me up in Dallas, taking a load to Odessa where I was stuck for three days (customer related), then had me do it again. Heavy rains along I20 west of Fort Worth, low visibility.

North of Houston, where I live, they are getting heavy rains and wind.

(...okay, going to my room now...)


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

We got these National Meteorologist saying to go to our basements to try and escape the path of tornadoes. . . what basement would they be talking about?? I just find that humorous. We're at sea level. We got people over in Houston area in their attics and on top of roofs. Heard of three deaths so far. Been raining hard to steady since 1 am but we are still seeing green.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Danil54 said:


> We got these National Meteorologist saying to go to our basements to try and escape the path of tornadoes. . . what basement would they be talking about?? I just find that humorous. We're at sea level. We got people over in Houston area in their attics and on top of roofs. Heard of three deaths so far. Been raining hard to steady since 1 am but we are still seeing green.


I've never seen a house with a basement down south. So no goats on the deck yet?


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

We've had the steady rain. Had to move some debris that floated under gate to start draining again, but I still see grass. Goats are staying high and dry in barn right now. Expecting rains until at least Fri. Just hope it slacks off some.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Danil54 said:


> We've had the steady rain. Had to move some debris that floated under gate to start draining again, but I still see grass. Goats are staying high and dry in barn right now. Expecting rains until at least Fri. Just hope it slacks off some.


Fingers crossed for you gals and guys down there! Your goats must be pissed, ours hate the rain!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There is more and more talk about higher gas prices if the refineries stay closed down for very long.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

*Just the talk.*....has already raised gas prices in my area.up 10 cents/gal.

Jim


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Watching the news and realizing that it is a tough time and place to be. This is one of the worst storms and it will be remembered for a long time. South Houston currently has had 20+ inches of rain.

I never understand why people don't get the seriousness of these situations and why people are out driving or walking around? Every time there are these major storms, people lose their lives because they haven't made good decisions and prepared for the storm by getting to where they need to be before it hits. "Stay off the roads, stay indoors, stay on high ground."


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I never understand why people don't get the seriousness of these situations and why people are out driving or walking around? Every time there are these major storms, people lose their lives because they haven't made good decisions and prepared for the storm by getting to where they need to be before it hits. "Stay off the roads, stay indoors, stay on high ground."


Natural selection my friend, natural selection.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Natural selection my friend, natural selection.


Oh, yes! It is one way to take out some of the idiots.

One video clip I have seen is of a man driving his nice white pickup truck into deeper and deeper water. What the heck is wrong with his thinking? Never mind, he wasn't thinking!

Currently there are more than 1000 calls out in Houston for help. I believe some people want this kind of excitement in their lives. I grew up in a dysfunctional family. I know how this works. Don't take care of business until you can have a bunch of drama to give everyone an adrenaline rush. Then you have stories to tell about what YOU experienced. It gives people attention, which some people feel they never have enough of. :scratch

As with holidays, there are people whose personal lives are a mess, and they cannot stay put. Ever see the people out and about at Christmas?

Also, the people with addictions need to get their next hits of meth, heroine, cocaine, or whatever other monkey they put on their back. How about needing the next drinks?

How many Hurricane Harvey babies will be born in 9 months? How many divorces are going to be forced because people can't escape each other now?


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Gotta remember when a big storm hit, there are a lot of snakes found in barns/sheds/houses trying to get to higher ground. Coup!e years ago after some flooding there was an alligator on the front steps of a jewelry store the the big city. Snakes have even been found in car engines and wheels. Just need to be careful when trying to do normal things. Its not just people who get displaced from their homes.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Ah, look, Tsrwivey is going to have breakfast with Harvey Friday morning. I wonder if she knows it......I'll PM her.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I am listening the weather channel and they are reporting that there are already people out searching for food.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Y'all beat me to it. I saw that this morning. My husband had a dog that would come to the house with whole pizzas.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> I am listening the weather channel and they are reporting that there are already people out searching for food.


Yes, those are probably the people who live day to day, never have food in the house and don't cook. There is probably not any pizza or Chinese food being delivered in the area these past couple days.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Not a joke.









Jim


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

The 4pm Sunday track has Harvey picking up speed once it comes back inland and moving slightly to the east. The current Thursday afternoon tracking map has Harvey just north of Nacogdoches at 1pm Thursday as a tropical depression. It will be east of Texarkana Friday afternoon. So, no breakfast with Tswivey Friday morning.

Of course, all things subject to change.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

This morning until about noon we had heavy to steady rains. Flash flooding & tornado warnings all day. Even though our tornado chances went up, we have only been having light rain which gave us time to have the water recede and only have a few puddles left in the yard. For that I am thankful! We haven't lost electricity so have not had to use the new home generator system. Trust me when I say I am OK with that! I have been up since the heavy rains started wee houre this morning but will hopefully get some sleep tonight. Looks like we will continue with only light rain.

My sis in Houston area is doing OK. No power since yesterday but also no flooding. My other BIL was stranded at a friends house since yesterday when he went to help him out. The buddies home has already flooded twice and were sand bagging. BIL had let his dogs outside when he had left yesterday since it wasn't raining. They are now stuck in the backyard and there is known flooding. Not sure how high though! He is at buddies house who once again has water. Just hope the pups can climb onto something. Don't understand what part of DONT GO ANYWHERE!! THERE IS MORE RAIN COMING!!!! that was not understood

And as I am typing this out, I hear rolling thunder and rain is getting heavier. . . so much for sleeping tonight. On the bright side, been working on granddaughters quilt and also crocheting on my blanket.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

According to the Weather Channel it's now moving SE at 3 miles an hour. It was moving at one mile an hour earlier today. It's continuing to pick up warm, moist air from the Gulf. That's why it's still spinning at 40 miles an hour. I'm still concerned that it could go back out into the Gulf where it'll gain strength again. Who knows what would happen then.

I find it interesting that conditions were perfect for Harvey to be a monster storm. Gulf water is 88 degrees down to 300 feet below the surface. There aren't any high winds high up in the atmosphere to break it up. There are two fronts holding in place and preventing it from moving inland. And it's parked close enough to the water to keep being fed warm, moist air.


----------



## HouGlock (May 13, 2010)

radar basically hasn't changed for the last 36 hours, we have just gone past 20" for the last 2 days, and expecting 25"+ more between now and Wed.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Hope you are treading water where you are? Sis is still OK in Sugar land.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

My son in laws are planning to take a boat and assist. Guard has been called in for Crockett in Houston County Next county to east of us. I remember years ago when Trinity River was out and highway was closed for 4 months before water receded. This is historic and even up here we are not out of the woods as we are 100 percent ever day for next week. Not complaining for the rain. We really needed it. But all this runoff will try to go south and it won't be able to. Most of roads are dirt here and schools are either closing or delayed start as they want to save days for later in week and back roads are pretty muddy. Not worth the risk. Huntsville had over 12 inches today with road closures as did Bryan College Station. I had 5 inches here. I could stay home for a long time but I need to go to work. Even stores in our town are out of water. Crazy people. Been forecasting Harvey for weeks and they all bought water Friday! Psssf


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone heard from Davarm, he is some where near Houston I think. I hope he and his Family are safe.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

camo2460 said:


> Has anyone heard from Davarm, he is some where near Houston I think. I hope he and his Family are safe.


Hope he's alright.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

The track, once it goes back inland, has moved to the east with each updated forecast. It's forecasted to be a tropical storm as it's scooting out of Louisiana. Pretty soon it's going to be on Phideax's doorstep.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah, our local weather guys are predicting rain for us overnight.

I don't expect anything serious, but we need rain.





Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have family at Ft Hood and when I talked to them day before yesterday they said they only had 3" of rain. They were headed east with their boat to help out.


----------



## HouGlock (May 13, 2010)

we got another 8" last night, expecting at least another 4" tonight, and rain for the next 36 hours. Lowes opened today for an hour, I was lucky to be there, picked up a sump pump for a friend who has water in the house, realized it was a gap in my preps so picked up an extra to have here. Every emergency situation has it's own characteristics, lots of places flooding that have never flooded before. Learn from each encounter and get better. This has been a good example for my kids, we haven't had to touch any of the preps because we were stocked so well to begin with.

And this one popped up quickly, usually we see them coming for a week or two, but this one caught a lot of people by surprise.

Always be prepared


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hopefully it stops soon.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

We saw a little sunshine right before sun went down. Quit running after lunch. Prayers for all who are in or involved with rescues. Texas has come together no matter color of skin, race, gender... All are helping with the exception of looters. Louisiana group had to leave as someone tried to steal their boat and shots may have been fired. Medical forces are 24 hours in hospitals, law enforcement, they are all working. Here in our little county, a church is collecting supplies and everyone is praying. Opening homes, pastures for animals, I am proud to be born and bred Texan!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

we got 3 3/4 inches since saturday morning..the rain let up yesterday afternoon.now it looks like that we're in for more rain..


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, Texas! You are in my thoughts and prayers!

People are stuck in attics and the water is rising.

Women in labor!

How many people are completely out of milk for their children? And food? And water?

Thieves telling people to evacuate their homes and then robbing them!

Older people who are incapable of helping themselves.

People who had no idea how bad it was going to be.

More rain predicted!

Dams upstream being opened to release water, causing more problems down stream.

They have had to add new levels to rain maps!

And idiots who try to drive through flood water.

Twelve years ago, Hurricane Katrina! 

My thought is always, how could people be better prepared for situations like this? How could a place like Houston better build up its infrastructure to relieve flood waters? How much concrete would it take to raise up cities like Houston and New Orleans?


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

One of the problems is too much concrete. Not enough ground to absorb any rain water. It is the same in all cities. The larger they get the more drainage problems they have.
In this case with feet of rain it would not matter though.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Its not just the cities. . . local ranchers given the OK to open their gates to let cattle find higher pastures. . . for many of them, that means the highways and roads. Local gator refuge had all their gators escape. 12 years of collecting them gone in two days time. Needless to say we have been cautioned.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Just FYI.....

They are now warning us of heavy rains and flooding for this Labor Day wekend...
Not anything like Houston, but local flooding.

Also, just a side note..
Our gas prices last Friday was $2.12- $2.17 /gal
Today its $2.41 -$2.50.:dunno:

See how quickly things can turn bad.
Just shows to go ya , you may not have time to prepare.:wave:


Jim


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

I just got the call to get on a plane to help the American Red Cross. My boss is set up in Houston and waiting for my arrival. Hopefully tomorrow Am at the latest.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't have the article handy but a 30 year veteran of Houston PD officer was found dead today in his patrol car. Apparently flood waters overwhelmed him and he drown inside the car. RIP.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Very sorry to hear that.
I'm sure he was trying to help and it cost him his life. Very sad.


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

RIP to another hero!


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

terri9630 said:


> It will probably flood but it really depends on which way the storm goes. Hope they stay safe.


Temple is safe. Getting rain there is all.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

We have family in the Beaumont area. 3 different homes. So far one under water, one has water in garage and one dry...for now. Expecting 14 inches more rain at least. Here is a pic of the neighborhood with a family member's house under water. Her place is next to the tennis courts.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Texas Flood SRV statue


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't have the article handy but a 30 year veteran of Houston PD officer was found dead today in his patrol car. Apparently flood waters overwhelmed him and he drown inside the car. RIP.


This is from the Houston Chronicle



> http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Houston-Police-officer-drowns-in-Harvey-12145510.php
> 
> *Houston Police Sgt. Steve Perez drowns in Harvey floodwaters*
> By St. John Barned-Smith and Mike Morris Updated 4:09 pm, Tuesday, August 29, 2017
> ...


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

camo2460 said:


> Has anyone heard from Davarm, he is some where near Houston I think. I hope he and his Family are safe.


unless he moved hes no were near Houston so hes probably fine


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I love this video. "I will cut yo ass in half"


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Meet the woman that thinks Melania's shoes are important and inappropriate.
> 
> http://uspatriotmagazine.com/meet-c...riter-criticized-melania-trump-wearing-heels/


I thought you said it was woman? Not identifies herself as a woman.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Greg Hunter lays out the potential impact of Harvey on this Weekly Wrap-up.










Stupid computers!! It won't embed.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

still haven't heard from davearm. sincerest wishes that he and his family are allright.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I was under the impression he was in the Dallas area. . . not sure if I got that from reading all the canning forum or if it was the blog he teamed up with on Property Prepping. I may be wrong, but hoping he and family are alright.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Just to let yall know, 
We have another one of our members , along with Lastoutlaw, that just went down to Houston area , 

Havasu, from Kalifornia, is working Safety and Security for the Red Cross, he is cranking out 14-16 hour days to help those folks.

Lets remember these guys in our prayers.



Jim


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks phideau they are all in our prayers along with those who have suffered massive property loss and loss of lives too due to the hurricane.

It very much reminds me of the 1974 (which I lived through as a child), 2011 floods we had here in Australia , so very sad.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

A little levity.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I am finally happy that we got our water back yesterday evening. Anybody realize that it takes 3 - 5 gallon buckets of water during wash cycle and then 3 more during rinse for 1 load. I used 1 of pool water to get the chlorine and 2 from well each time. Didn't want to take a chance of clothes getting stained. Our well has been the biggest help in our situation. . . so many didn't have water. I realize that technically flood waters can be filtered to make it safe to drink, BUT where my mind goes is all the people trapped in flooded homes or on roof tops for hours and sometimes days. . . . they still had to do their business somewhere. . . I had already heard of Houston waters testing positive for ecoli so it wasn't a surprise when one of the members here had posted about it being in our area too. Not saying that it can not get into our well water, but there is already a filter system to help. With boiling it was a piece of mind. We could still flush, bathe, do laundry, etc. and so could others who came here instead of waiting in long lines.

The second was our stock of food. We never ran out of anything, including ingredients to make our own bread, which was almost like gold around here. I have read stories about people blocking isles at the grocery stores and even actual fights that broke out over canned goods. I work at the grocery store and never saw that kind of behavior, only read and talked to sis who lives in Houston area that saw first hand. 

What I have seen and witnessed is the love and support we as a community have shown for each other and also from other states coming in to help with food, water, clothing, personal items, etc. . giving to a complete stranger no matter what their background. People from all over are coming to help with cleanup and rebuilding. Its not just a home being rebuilt here, it is peoples hopes & dreams. It is rebuilding a scene of normalcy . . . their lives. So many have lost so much, if anything, this has brought our community closer together. 

This truly is an awesome nation that we live in. . . just a big thank you from my little neck of the woods to all those who have come from all parts of the country to lend a helping hand to their Texan neighbors!!


----------

